# Chat Gespräche



## bedman (3 Mai 2007)

Das ist der absolute Hammer. Hab ich eben gefunden, wahre Chat Unterhaltungen!!!!!!!!! Müßt ihr euch durchlesen.

1.
<Nimm> He, Harald, hast du nicht irgendwas bei mir vergessen als du die cds holen warts ?
<Horaz> Nein wüsste nicht was, Zigarretten, Schlüssel, Geldbörse, Pullover, ka ..?
<Nimm> hmm, wie wärs mit deiner Tochter ?
<Horaz>... Scheiße bin schon unterwegs !!!!! SRY ALTER

2.
<NudelMC> nein in U-Haft
<Freda> Wieso das den, NudelMC
<NudelMC> Der feine Herr Cybetec musste sich ja besaufen
<NudelMC> dann ist er auf dem Lokalen Straßen fest auf einen Tisch geklettert
<NudelMC> brüllt "FÜR ALLAH" und wirft seinen Rucksack in die Menge
<Cybetec> Lustig wars aber..
<Freda> LOL
<Cybetec> und sitzplätze waren auch wieder frei!

3.
<RAP|TaliFecT> Meine Freundin meint ich wäre neugierig ... zumindestens steht das in ihrem Tagebuch

4.
<Oasis> brb
<passi> ok
<Oasis> re
<passi> wb
<Oasis> thx
<passi> np
<Oasis> cs?
<passi> ip?
<spanky> ihr spinnt doch

5.
Notify: studi22 is offline (belgarion.bongster.de).
TiSpOkEs has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)
robinson has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)
Truemmer has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)
bonGo4810068 has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)
Luzie has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)
dave has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)
XeRoX has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)
[23] has quit (Client Lost In Netsplit)
Netbreaker has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)
sunnyrene has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)
Gambler|aw has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)
{[-B-]} has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)
<Tux18NRW> was war das?
<nightwish> ein stecker
<sheki> woher weisst du das?
<nightwish> ich halte ihn gerade in der hand

6.
<Plord> 20.40 Hitlers letzte Offensive (ARTE)
<weissbrot> live?
<Plord> ne 5 mins zeitverzögert, damit der gegner die taktik nicht sieht

7.
<arkon> was heißt denn nun "owned"? das sagen alle ständig zu mir
<jau> sowas wie "erwischt" oder "tja, dumm gelaufen"
<arkon> ahja :-\
<NotYourHomie> was mir heut passiert is.. MAthe KA geschrieben, kein plan von nix gehabt, da hab ich drauf geschrieben ' ich hab keine Ahnung und es ist mir egal '.. ne Stunde später ruft mich der Direktor in sein Büro ud sagt, ich bin für zwei Wochen von Unterricht ausgeschlossen
<jau> LOL
<arkon> häh?
<TrueMinded4> Steffen?!?
<NotYourHomie> woher weist du meinen Namen?
<jau> wieso das denn?
<TrueMinded4> Weißt du, warum du für zwei Wochen ausgeschlossen bist?
<TrueMinded4> Weil du nicht nur "Ich hab keine Ahnung druntergeschrieben hast" sondern auch noch ein paar andere Sachen die ich hier nicht zitieren will
<NotYourHomie> Herr Pxxxxxxx?!?
<TrueMinded4> Und zwei Wochen ist noch nett von uns!
* quits: NotYourHomie
<jau> arkon: DAS ist owned!

8.
<Tommtom> Alter, du wirst nicht glauben was grade passiert ist!
<Maze> öhm..nix?
<Tommtom> Alter, du weisst ja noch die kleine von Gestern abend...
<Maze> Ja, die xxxxx, oder wie man das schreibt. wie wars denn, haste Ihren Namen beim knockern auf die Reihe bekommen?
<Tommtom> Arghgh, klappe (Ja, hab ich ) wie auch immer, wir dachten ja, sie wäre um die 19...
<Maze> joa
<Tommtom> Sie ist 29!
<Maze> Hehehe... um so besser, hält sich frisch^^!
<Tommtom> jaja, auf jeden Fall musste ich ja heute zur vorlesung. und was pasiert,,.?
<Maze> KP!
<Tommtom> SIE IST MEINE REFERENDARIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALTER ICH HAB MEINE REFRENDARIN GEBUMST!!! UND ICH SAß IN DER ERSTEN REIHE.... AAGRHGHGHG, SIE WURDE KREIDEBLEICH ALS SIE MICH GESEHEN HAT.
<Maze> ROFL.... WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN!
<Tommtom> Nunja, nun hat sie mich grade angerufen und meinte, das dürfe nicht rauskommen, sonst würde sie Ihre Zulassnung nicht bekommen. Darauf ich: Ich brauch auch noch einen Schein in Geschichte.... Nun denk ich mal, den bekomme ich..
<Maze> ROFL... wie geil...

9.
<Takaya> Oo jpeg sind bilder datein XDD
<Ganja> ach ne Takaya, is das bei dir auch schon angekommen XD
<Stein> das liegt an den Bergen in der Schweiz... oder am Ricola?
<Ganja> jo, da brauchen die postkutschen mit den neuesten news länger was °°
<Stein> die schicken emails per taube
<Ganja> und hotmails mitm brathuhn?
<Stein> Icq funzt bei denen über rauchzeichen
<Takaya> pöh ihr beiden bekommt keine schokolade XP
<Stein> sie hat uns in der hand... was machen wir jetzt?
<Ganja> wir rufen die irc-tauben zurück, ehe sie mit den beleidigungen bei ihr ankommen.
<Stein> ich hols gewehr... du löschst das feuer
<Ganja> deal

10.
<Telefonmann> meine tochter neulich im zoo in der arktisabteilung: guck mal papi - da sind linuxe

11.
<Sodaya> gib ma rechte im channel
<shin> nö
<Sodaya> why?
<shin> weil du oestereicher bist
<shin> den letzten oesterreicher den wir op gegeben haben hat uns in den totalen krieg gefuehrt

12.
<Certus> WIE GEIL grade beim wählen, ruft einer aus der kabine: "sagt mal einer stop"

13.
<hmm`-> lol meine schwetser soll zum tanzen, kommt rein stört mich beim daddeln und fragt mich wie sie aussieht ich dreh mich um guck sie an und sagt joer past aber ich würd das oberteil weglassen, plumpt fängt sie an zu heulen und meint sie is hässlich rennt in ihr zimmer. 2 minuten später kommt meine mum rein gelaufen und brüllt mich an was ich zu meiner schwester sage
<hmm`-> 5 minuten später kommt mein dad mit 2 bier hoch und meint verstehste jetzt warum ich gern länger in der firma bleib oder mir nen motorrad gekauft habe ;D

14.
<@v0dka> das einzige mal, dass ich ouzo getrunken hab, war nachdem ich verkatert aufgewacht bin und unbedingt weiter party machen wollte
<@v0dka> den ganzen tag diesen anusgeschmack im mund gehabt
<@v0dka> *anis
<@v0dka> ANIS!

15.
<Loki> looooooool wie geil xD heut im deutsch unterricht meint unsere lehrerin so *alles was nicht deutsch is kommt jetzt weg* der volkan aus unsere klasse hat seine sachen gepackt un wollt gehen ihr hättet den gesichtsausdruck unserer lehrerin sehen sollen xD

16.
<Skyline> Altha, meine Muddha is 'ne dumme Schnepfe
<ZerroX> Why?
<Skyline> heute Mittag klingelt so der Postbote gibt meiner mutter nen Päckchen und hat nochn Paket für mich und meint so wo denn der Herr Johannes ****** sei sie meint er könne es ihr geben, da meint der postbote das auf dem päckchen persönlich abzugeben steht un er das einhalten muss
<Skyline> Meine mum guckt auf die Uhr und meint so zu dem "Mein sohn sitzt um die Uhrzeit immer mim Fernglas vorm Fenster, spannt die nachbarin aus weil die immer ***** in der wohnung läuft und hiolt sich dabei einen runter, ich will ihn net stören"
<ZerroX> rofl
<Skyline> Das beste kommt noch: Der Postbote IST unser Nachbar, das ist SEINE Frau verfikt, der is zu mir hoch!!!
<ZerroX> looool, haste ihm gesagt dasses net stimmt?
<Skyline> Konnt ich net... als der die Tür aufgemacht hat is mir fernglas aus der hand gefallen un auf mein bestes stück
<ZerroX> rofl

17.
<Gamma> *MUAH* Mal wieder nem Mädel das Herz gebrochen.
<Campfire>why?
<Gamma> Bin ja jetzt seit 2 Wochen mit der Alex zusammen.
<Gamma> d.h. ich war.
<Gamma> Hab se jetzt letzte Nacht schön durchgezogen.
<Campfire> 0_o
<Gamma> Am nächsten Morgen ich so zu ihr: War schön mit dir, aber ich mach Schluß! Adiö!
<Campfire> Andi...du weißt aber shcon, dass ich ihr Bruder bin?
<Gamma> OMFG!!!!
<Campfire> Du kleiner Wichser! Jetzt würde ich laufen.
<Gamma> ANDI, NEIN F U C K! DAS WAR NUR SCHERZ!!
<Campfire> Dein Schwanz wird bald en Scherz sein, Wichser!!
<Campfire> Bis gleich...

18.
<ZerroX> Watt war los?
<Skyline> ?
<ZerroX> Hab gehört Pozilei war bei euch inner schule?
<Skyline> Jepp
<ZerroX> Whyso?
<Skyline> Noja, ich hab mich innen dritten stock gestellt un hab meinen Ranzen die Aula runner geworfen un gerufen "für Allah"
<ZerroX> kommt mir bekannt vor
<Skyline> Ja, der Direktor hat die Polizei gerufen
<ZerroX> un gabs ärger?
<Skyline> Hätteste sehn müssen
<ZerroX> also ja?
<Skyline> ich saß da so im Direx-Zimmer der voll sauer, kommt die Polizei rein
<Skyline> Direx hat so ein "jetzt bekommste Ärger"-Blick drauf un schildert was ich gemacht habe
<Skyline> Der Polizist guckt mich an un meint so "Mach net alles nach was du auf GBO liest, sonst spannste irgendwann deine Nachbarin aus und lässt dich vom Postboten erwischen" dreht sich um und geht
<ZerroX> Da hat er ja genau den richtigen angesprochen -.-

19.
* @diebelz fliegt mit seinem ROFLCOPTER durch den chan
* @diebelz streift eine hochspannungsleitung
* @diebelz kann die maschine nicht mehr halten
* @diebelz fliegt gegen die nicklist @Q Quit (*.net *.split)
@dabe` Quit (*.net *.split) @kit` Quit (*.net *.split)
@harter Quit (*.net *.split) @bassl Quit (*.net *.split) @ultra|grey^OFF Quit (*.net *.split)
@murphy`- Quit (*.net *.split)
+mettWuerfel- Quit (*.net *.split)
<@diebelz> wtf?
<@wupp`work>  freak

20.
<@Exorzist> Die Intilligenz von Menschen lässt sich an ihren Fragen feststellen
<@huhu> Hä?

21.
<peter> hey, wie würdest du mit jemanden schluss machen?
<tine> du willtst mit mir schluss machen? o.o
<peter> neee nicht mit dir...
<tine> was?????
<peter> oh scheiße... sorry!!!!

22.
<AndrewPoison> Die GEZ schlägt einmal mehr mit ihrer "Logik" zu. Ich soll also Gebühren dafür zahlen, dass ich ein Internetfähiges Gerät besitze, auch wenn ich gar keinen Internetanschluss habe. Tja, dann werde ich mal ganz schnell Kindergeld beantragen. Ich habe zwar noch keine Kinder aber das Gerät ist vorhanden.

23.
<ajna> der war vollkommen zu
<ajna> der saß in der Ecke, da hat sein Handy angefangen zu klingeln
<ajna> er hat voll Panik geschoben
<ajna> "****, irgendwas macht was!!!"
<ajna> und hat angefangen zu flennen ubnd um Hilfe zu brüllen
<ajna> war voll lustig, zwei Minuten lang hats geklingelt und er is immer weiter ausgerastet
<jau!> und dann?
<ajna> dann hab ich aufgelegt, bin ja kein Unmensch

24.
<bob777> Hi, how do you say "I want to go to Germany" in german please?
<Zerberus> "ich möchte diesen Teppich nicht kaufen"
<bob777> thank you

25.
<Isadora> Jetzt erst zuhause?
<Killy> Ja Scheiße wieder Verspätung mit der beschissnen Bahn.
<Killy> Ich war SO angenervt, dass ich nach 'ner Taube getreten hab. oO' Dachte das blöde Vieh fliegt eh weg. Tat's aber net, so traf ich's, kickte es aufs Gleis, kam 'n Güterzug und tja ... Neben mir stand eine Grundschulgruppe.
<Killy> Alle glotzten das Taubenmuß an und ein Gör fings Heulen an.
<Killy> Die Kindergärtnerin dann aalglatt: Nicht weinen, das war gar keine echte!
<Killy> Ein andres Kind so: Aber die bewegt sich.
<Killy> Wir gucken alle hin und da zuckt der blutige Brei echt noch mit den Beinen, so voll Psycho, und drei Kinder fangen das Kotzen an. XD

26.
<b3z> ich bin rl kumpel von libexec
<b3z> gib ma voice
<b3z> pls
<BPK|DasBaum> libexec isn bot du spasti!

27.
<KesseK> das war gestern so die blamage ey..
<GrinseBert> was war?
<KesseK> meine freundin war ja hier und die is so komisch erkältet.. naja mein vater hat da so ein geheimrezept und mixt ihr so ein cocktail
<KesseK> sie trinkt das zeug auch in einem zug runter.. was sie nicht wusste war das der fast zur hälfte aus rum besteht.. und das glass war nich klein
<KesseK> naja wir saßen dann da im wohnzimmer, eltern, freundin und ich.. und freundin und ich hatten ne decke halt um
<KesseK> von dem rum war sie natürlich angetrunken und dann legt die ihren kopf so komisch auf mein schoß.. also verschwindet unter der decke und ich denk mir schon was das jetzt wird, weil meine eltern ja daneben sitzen..
<KesseK> ich merk nur wie sie die hose aufmachtund denk wtf?!.. dann sah man nur noch wie ihr kopf langsam rauf und runter ging unter der decke
<KesseK> alta meine eltern saßen zwei meter neben mir.. wie die geguckt haben.. ich wollte nur noch heuln ey
<GrinseBert> rofl in der situation wär ich auch nicht gern

28.
<hacker> na kleine! wie heißt du?
<uny> patrick

29.
<DerCorny> elena, du _nervst_. STFU, k?
<Elena> ach komm schon
<DerCorny> boah ich meins ernst. ich hab kein bock
<Elena> och duuuuu - kann doch ganich!
<DerCorny> biatch, hör zu: schreibste noch *irgendwas* zu diesem thema und es gibt kickban
<Elena> brb, muss mal telefonieren...
<DerCorny> na wunderbar, endlich ruhe. ausnahmsweise hat deren telefoniererei mal was gutes
<DerCorny> boah, ich brauch erstmal nen nachschub kaffee bei dem stress
<Hedikins> hehe
<DerCorny> ich glaub jetzt knallts!
* DerCorny sets mode +b *!*[email protected]*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de
* Elena has been kicked by DerCorny (DerCorny)
<Hedikins> was solllte denn das? sie war doch völlig ruhig?
<DerCorny> so? dann rate mal bei wem gerade das telefon klingelt

30.
<kellerkind> ey tobi deine mum is voll die verf***** Schl4mpe irgendwie warum darfst du nich mit ?
<Master|Chief> Mein sohn kommt nicht mit weil er sich sonst wieder nur sinnlos besäuft.

31.
<iXZibit> ey ich hab am WE meine Mutter gefragt wegen Geld
<muli>  hä? jetzt echt? oder was?
<iXZibit> jo
<muli> alter was ist passiert? hast du sie verletzt?
<iXZibit> hä?
<iXZibit> Oh Mann - nicht ge-fraggt!! Ich habe sie etwas gefragt - ihr also eine Frage gestellt. Du zockst zuviel andy!
<muli> achso sorry...

32.
<Nuke3D> ok. ich hab mir gedacht "nuke", hab ich mi rgedacht, "nuke, heute gehste mal raus".
<Nuke3D> und bin nach hanau in die stadt, in den karstadt um genau zu sein.
<Nuke3D> und bin schon ganz stolz das ich überhaupt mal rausgehe und im karstadt mit anderten mneschen und so, rl halt, und sehe die pralinentheke.
<Nuke3D> und die tuss guckt mich so an nach dem motto "was willstn du hier?"
<Nuke3D> "na" hab ich mir gedacht, "der sollen zeigste jetzt mal wie cool du bist."
<Nuke3D> und ich hör mich noch cool daherlabern "schon gott sagte zu moses: nimm 2 von jeder sorte... dann packen se mal ein."
<Taiwaz> und jetzt bist du um 50 euro ärmer?
<Nuke3D> was ich nicht bedacht hatte war 1. das die theke doppellagig war, 2. wesentlich kleiner aussieht als sie ist und 3. sauteure trüffel drunter gemischt waren...
<Taiwaz> was hats gekostet?
<Nuke3D> jo taiwaz. 50... es waren 205 euro und ich hab gute 5kilo pralinen hier rumliegen. aber ich hab mit steinern grinsendem blick den karstadt verlassen. der hab ichs gezeigt...!
<Nuke3D> und jetzt geh ich die nächsten 2m jahre wieder NICHT raus.
<Taiwaz> muhahahaha
<Nuke3D> so. bin in der küche... trüffel essen...

33.
<Nischi> gibt deutliche anzeichen, dass winnie pooh ein drogenfilm ist:
<Nischi> dem esel ist alles egal...total langsam und unmotiviert --> kiffer
<Nischi> ferkel hat ständig angst, sieht gespenster und leidet unter verfolgungswahn --> pilze
<Nischi> rabbit will alles haben "alles meins, alles meins" dazu die riesen nase --> kokser
<Nischi> tigger springt nur herum, kann nicht stillstehen. hüpft durch die gegend ohne müde zu werden --> extasy
<Nischi> christopher robin kann mit tieren reden --> sinneserweiternde drogen
<Nischi> Winnie pooh is total daneben, steht auf süßes und seine fantasie reicht ins grenzenlose --> amphetamine/lsd
<Nischi> alles zufall, oder steckt da mehr dahinter???

34.
* Thogatha has joined #xxxxx
<Thogatha> hi
<MasterOdin> heyho
<[R]asen> hi
<Thogatha> passt mal schnell auf
<Thogatha> gleich kommt meine neue tusse online, die will euch mal kennenlernen
<MasterOdin> cool
<Thogatha> wehe ihr erwähnt meine 3 ex-freundinnen oder das kiffen oder meinen autounfall letzte woche, die reisst mir den kopf ab
<Thogatha> sowas brauch ich mal garnicht gleich am anfang
<MasterOdin> glaub ich dir
<Thogatha> läuft grade alles wie butter
<Thogatha> ich bin 'ne weile in der sonne relaxen, wenn sie kommt sagt ihr was cooles weshalb ich verspätung habe
* Thogatha has quit IRC (leave)
<MasterOdin> ^^
<Jessi> ahhhhhhhhh
<Jessi> Tusse? Ex? Kiffen? Unfall?
<MasterOdin> hey Jessi, ich soll dir ausrichten dass Tim später kommt
<Jessi> boahhhhh, der wird sterben, aber langsam, das schwör ich euch :-x

35.
<Freddy> Boah ich hatte heudde voll verpeilt geschlafen..
<Nooby> Wieso?
<Freddy> Hatte gestern den ganzen Tag für Source gemappt. Hab die Nacht geschlafwandelt. Hab meine Maus genommen sie an die Wand gehalten und zu meiner Mutter gesagt: "Ich muss die Textur an die Wand anpassen"
<Nooby> Freak
<Freddy> Na besser als du! ich laufe net mit na Softgun nachts durch die Bude und Brüll: "Hol die Hostages du Boon!! Hol die Hostage!!"
<Nooby> LoL Woher weist du dasn?
<Freddy> Hat mir dein Bruda erzählt ^^

36.
<@stepho> Letztens hat mich eine Polizei-Streife angehalten, während ich mit dem Motorrad unterwegs war und gesagt "ich solle aussteigen". Darauf hin erwiderte ich nur, ob es nicht reichen würde, die Scheibe runter zu kurbeln. Die dummen Gesichter hättet ihr sehen sollen...

37.
<Chris|2> Hm, in drei Stunden kommt mein Date und auf der Couch hier liegt meine Exfreundin und pennt vor sich hin... Das könnte einen Ressourcenkonflikt geben...

38.
<@SirDigger> wobei eben im Supermarkt hab ich auch geschmunzet, 2 so kleine Gangstor Biatches, in knallengen jeans, *****nstiefelchen und fellkragenjacke, und zuviel schminke haben irgendwie rumgemault, das die oma solangsam war mit dem auspacken aufs band , und oma meinte ziemlich trocken, "Ihr kommt noch schnell genug auf den strich, noch nen groschen billiger, dann wäärt ihr total umsonst..." die schlange hat gebrüllt vor lachen

39.
<h0rse> Hey willst du was von der Lisa?
<cL0ud> ne lol , aber von ner anderen aus Burgweinting
<h0rse> gut, weil ich will wsa von der, schon seit wochen
<cL0ud> Und? dann frag sie halt!?
<h0rse> ich trau mich nich ...
<cL0ud> dann frag sie über icq :=P
<h0rse> die is ja nur einmal in der wochen online um die quotes auf german bash zu lesen
<cL0ud> solls ich ihr sagen?
<h0rse> alda ne bitte nicht, ich töte dich wenn die des erfährt! hörst du du bist tot
<cL0ud> jaja

40.
<taste.it> sagmal, wenn einer von uns beiden sterben müsste, genau in dem augenblick jetzt und du könntest entscheiden wer das ist... wen würdest du nehmen, mich oder dich?
<wiesel> hm, schwer, ich würde sagen, dass ich dich sterben lasse. menschen sind nunmal egoistisch.
<taste.it> und du denkst, dass du damit leben könntest, mit dieser entscheidung?
<wiesel> besser als mit der anderen.

41.
<jun-jun> mein vibrator iss toll.... *entspann*
<jun-jun> ventilator
<jun-jun> VENTILATOR

42.
<Lorien> ich glaub vorher defragmentier ich meine festplatte, schmeiß alle cds weg und installier löwenzahn, teletubbies, pokemon usw auf meinem rechner. Dann lauf ich Amok. Das wird den Psychologen EINIGES zu denken geben!

43.
<inselverwalter> blödheit müßte eigendlich bestraft werden ..
<inselverwalter> war gerade mit dem Hund unterwegs.. und hab ein Handy gefunden
<inselverwalter> ich rufe so die 1. Nr. im Telefonbuch an, und bitte die Person (weiblich), das sie sich mit dem Besitzer des Handy's in Verbindung setzen soll.
<Cpt. Crunsh> und?
<inselverwalter> ich lege auf.. 1 min kommt eine SMS: Hallo XX, einer hat dein Handy gefunden, bitte ruf ihn mal unter der Tel XXXX an...

44.
<Konso> Juhu. 96,7 % geladen
<Päder> von?
<Konso> 100 %

45.
<kuhbaert> Yoda: Die andere seite ist dunkel.... sehr dunkel
<kuhbaert> Obiwan: Mecker nicht, sondern iss endlich dein Toast

46.
<Meezy> also ich war ja am freitag auf der einen party da.
<Meezy> lauf mit so nem kumpel und so ner ische die treppe runter.
<Meezy> dann ich so zu der ische: "boah, ich kenn da nen witz, da fallen dir die titten ab"
<Meezy> und dann so: "ach nee, den kennste ja schon"
<Meezy> hat mir voll eine gescheuert
<Meezy> mein kumpel is vor lachen die treppe runtergeflogen und hat sich nen fuß verstaucht.
<Daniel> BAHAHAHAHAHA
<Meezy> er meint aber das wars wert

47.
<Shai-Hulud> meine mutter ist eine sehr seltsame person
<Shai-Hulud> brüllt grade "kann es sein das deine freundin ihren Vaginalring im kühlschrank hat liegen lassen?"
<FoxHunter>
<Cloud>
<cl_flush> ?
<Lamorak> hähähä
<Hostage> ...
<Shai-Hulud> ich geh runter mit einem gesichtsausdruck der mit "wtf" gut zu beschreiben ist
<cl_flush> und hat sie?
<Shai-Hulud> und sie meint "ich wollte die frage nur mal durchs haus brüllen"
<DeineOmi>
<Shai-Hulud> ich hab nicht mal ne verdammte freundin

48.
<Treibholz> schon möglich, dass der Firefox im Vergleich zu Galeon relativ gesehen schneller ist als unter debian.
<kowallke> kann schon sein, dass brote verglichen mit bananen grüner sind als in der nacht

49.
<HerrJeh^on^drug> zoooocken?
<HerrJeh^on^drug> 213.61.8.60 =]]
<paypack^on^drug> hmm, da meldet sich eine "schomaier"
<Bandit> ?
<paypack^on^drug> is das keine tel.nr.?

50.
<Fluks> hm ich habe 17% fett
<Fluks> 60,5 wasser
<Fluks> und 59,2% muskel
<Craig|> ^^
<Fluks> rest hirn
<Fluks> 
<|qui|takto|> hrhr
<MadKing> bei 17% fett, 60,5% wasser, 59,2% muskeln hast du -36,7% Hirn!


----------



## AMUN (3 Mai 2007)

So geht es hier auch manchmal zu


----------



## Tobias (11 Mai 2007)

Da sind aber extrem geile dinge dabei hab mcih grade mit meinem besten freund vom hocker gerollt am geilsten fad ich den mit " ich hab meine referindarine gebummst" XD danke für die geilen dinger wär geil wennd u mir sagen könntest wo du die her hast


----------



## Muli (3 Dez. 2007)

Hab mir mal die Zeit genommen und alles durchgeforstet! Kam teilweise aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus!

Vor allem der Ösi hat sein Fett wegbekommen :d


----------



## Katzun (3 Dez. 2007)

richtig geile dinger dabei :thumbup:

schöner post


----------



## icks-Tina (4 Dez. 2007)

6.
<Plord> 20.40 Hitlers letzte Offensive (ARTE)
<weissbrot> live?
<Plord> ne 5 mins zeitverzögert, damit der gegner die taktik nicht sieht


:3dgreat::3dgreat::3dgreat::3dgreat:

danke


----------



## illidan (4 Dez. 2007)

oh mein gott. ich habe bauchschmerzen. 

wobei 2 kannte ich schon! 

vielen dank für diesen thread.

köstlich!


----------



## Brondaa (4 Dez. 2007)

:-D Hab mir das auch mal alles in Ruhe angeschaut.
Die einfachsten sind meistens die Besten.


----------



## Theverybest1984 (6 Dez. 2007)

Da waren echt brüller dabei...lange nicht mehr so gelacht...


----------



## kijoto (5 Feb. 2008)

Is von germanbash


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2010)

Alt, aber immer wieder lustig


----------

